# Adelaide Uber driver's car found with app after he was dragged along road in carjacking



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

*Adelaide Uber driver's car found with app after he was dragged along road in carjacking*
2019 01 07 8:40 am
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-01-07/carjacked-uber-driver-vehicle-found-using-iphone-app/10688532

  
*Photo:* The alleged thief has been charged with aggravated robbery and illegal use of a motor vehicle. (ABC News) 

A man who allegedly carjacked an Uber driver has been caught thanks to a second location-tracking app.

Police say the driver was dragged along a stretch of Magill Road when he tried to stop a man from stealing his car at Tranmere in Adelaide's east late last night after dropping off another passenger.

The alleged attacker - a 33-year-old man of no fixed address - allegedly got into the driver's seat and sped away with the owner still holding onto his black Honda sedan.

He was taken to the Royal Adelaide Hospital for grazes to his back.

The victim's mobile phone was still in his car and police used the Find My iPhone app to track the vehicle down at the Whitehorse Inn Hotel on Port Wakefield Road in Bolivar, north of Adelaide, where he was arrested just after 1:00am.

  
*Photo:* The black Honda City sedan belonging to the Uber driver. (ABC News) 

Senior Constable Mick Abbott said stopping at the pub was "mistake number one".

"So some good work by patrols there," he said.

The alleged thief has been charged with offences including aggravated robbery and illegal use of a motor vehicle, and will be refused bail to appear in court later today.

He was taken to the Lyell McEwin Hospital for assessment.

*Topics:* crime, assault, burglary, traffic-offences, mobile-phones, internet-technology, tranmere-5073, sa, bolivar-5110

First posted 38 minutes ago


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

* preceded by a post in the Adelaide forum *.


----------

